
Will cloud security ever be sufficient? - darkduck
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/virtualization/will-cloud-security-ever-be-sufficient/3918
======
sandroyong
If it isn't sufficient for non-cloud systems, how is it expected to be
sufficient 'up there'? Ah...I don't think so, less secure, in fact.

